# Gmail suspicious activity alert?



## jasper1605 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey all.  I just got an alert from gmail saying that my account was accessed through an IP in Luxembourg.  I do have a friend there, but didn't think she was capable of haxing my email.  I took a screenie of the warning screen does anyone know what it could be?

I punched in the IP and it took me straight to skype which confuses me as to why skype would want to steal my gmail too.  Just thought I'd check with those smarter than me to figure out what went on lol.


----------



## erocker (Aug 30, 2011)

Change your password. Skype is just the ISP of whoever got into your account.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yup. Time to change your password. Also word of advice. Set up the advanced security for your gmail account. You can even set it up so they call you EVERYTIME a new computer trys to log into your account. I have mine setup that way.

Basically if you try to get into your account Goggle will call your home number and give you a code. You then enter that code into the account log in screen and only then will it grant you access. It makes it VERY hard for people to hack with this option set up.


----------



## repman244 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yea change your password and use lower and upper case letters and some /)$"(/&$!"$  

I had the same thing happen to me once (on 2 gmail accounts), is it me or the Gmail security sucks? There are loads of people that have their gmail hacked by someone (mostly from China).


----------



## jasper1605 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank all.  Password was changed as soon as I got the warning.  Thankfully that is my junk email to begin with so nothing important was looked at.  I wonder how they managed to get into the acct....?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 30, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Yea change your password and use lower and upper case letters and some /)$"(/&$!"$
> 
> I had the same thing happen to me once (on 2 gmail accounts), is it me or the Gmail security sucks? There are loads of people that have their gmail hacked by someone (mostly from China).



Gmail accounts only get hacked because the user has weak security settings.


----------



## repman244 (Aug 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gmail accounts only get hacked because the user has weak security settings.



Could be, but I had very long passwords with upper and lower case letters plus other stuff, was I just unlucky? It was nothing serious since both were for junk email anyway but I don't really trust gmail anymore.


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 30, 2011)

mine seems to get hacked from russia for some reason... i just keep changing the passwords... has only happened twice the entire time i've used gmail


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 30, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Could be, but I had very long passwords with upper and lower case letters plus other stuff, was I just unlucky? It was nothing serious since both were for junk email anyway but I don't really trust gmail anymore.





xBruce88x said:


> mine seems to get hacked from russia for some reason... i just keep changing the passwords... has only happened twice the entire time i've used gmail



Passwords are just the first layer. Gmail has very tight security IF you use it.

Here read/watch this....

http://www.google.com/support/accounts/bin/static.py?page=guide.cs&guide=1056283&topic=1056284&hl=en


----------



## theonedub (Aug 30, 2011)

This particular attack could have been connected with the Google SSL certificate that was stolen.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd definitely setup two-step verification like MailMan suggested. I actually just set it up myself, and have a similar feature on Facebook as well. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 31, 2011)

If you use Firefox, use the lastpass plugin.  It will generate very secure passwords for you when you register for a site, it will remember them for you and can, if you choose, automatically prefill userids and passwords when you go to a site.  It will even log you in if you tell it too.  It makes surfing forums or any secure site much, much easier. I'd go nuts (or become even nuttier) if I had to log into every...single...site I go to.  Plus it defeats key loggers since you aren't typing anything.  There are some sites where I've never typed a password.  I use the generate feature and then set it to autologon.  That's it.  And since it will synchronize with other computers, you don't have to worry about which rig you're on.


----------

